# ενός κακού μύρια έπονται = it never rains but it pours, misfortunes never come singly, bad things come in threes



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Λέγεται και:
*ενός κακού δοθέντος μύρια έπονται*
Δηλαδή, από τη στιγμή που θα συμβεί κάτι κακό, ακολουθούν και πολλά άλλα (ΛΝΕΓ).

Για την ιστορία των παροιμιών:
http://www.answers.com/topic/it-neve...s-but-it-pours
http://www.answers.com/topic/misfort...er-come-singly
http://www.answers.com/topic/bad-things-come-in-threes

*it never rains but it pours*
When something occurs it often does so to excess. For example, _First Aunt Sue said she and Uncle Harry were coming for the weekend and then my sister and her children said they were coming too--it never rains but it pours._
This expression may have come from either a book by Queen Anne's physician, John Arbuthnot, or an article by Jonathan Swift, both entitled It Cannot Rain But It Pours and both published in 1726. 

*bad things come in threes*
Bad things may be specified as accidents, deaths, or other mishaps; cf. misfortunes never come singly. This is a well-attested folk superstition on both sides of the Atlantic: [1891 Notes & Queries 7th Ser. XII. 489] One of my servants having accidentally broken a glass shade, asked for two other articles of little value, a wine bottle and jam crock, that she might break them, and so prevent the two other accidents. ‥which would otherwise follow. Cf. third time lucky.
_They say bad things come in threes. I don't know who the they are that say this, mind, or how they found out that that was how bad things came,‥ but‥. last weekend, they were spot on._ [2002 Times 20 Mar. 22]


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> *bad things come in threes*


Όπως λέμε εμείς: Τρίτωσε το κακό


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 9, 2010)

Also: "*when it rains, it pours*". Citation from GoEnglish.com:
[FONT=Georgia, serif][FONT=Arial, Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif]_When it rains, it pours_ describes how after there has been no rain for a long time, it suddenly rains a lot all at once. Example: "It hadn't rained for over two months. Now it has started raining and it has been raining for a week straight." Reply: "When it rains, it pours."

_When it rains, it pours_ means that once something happens after a long pause, it happens in large amounts. Example: "It looks like everyone in our department is sick again, and all at the same time." Reply: "When it rains, it pours."

When there is a lot of rain all at once we say that it is _pouring_. Some people say, _It never rains, but it pours_; the meaning is the same as _When it rains, it pours_. Example: "Sometimes we have no customers for two or three hours, then suddenly we get 20 people all at once." Reply: "It never rains, but it pours."[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2010)

Αξίζει πάντως να σημειωθεί ότι η παροιμία δεν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη μορφή, στην αρχαία γραμματεία. Μπορεί να είναι δασκαλίστικο κατασκεύασμα του 19ου αιώνα. Ή μπορεί να μην έψαξα καλά.


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2010)

Όταν ύστερα από ένα κακό έρχεται ένα δεύτερο, υπάρχει μια παλιά παροιμία που τη χρησιμοποιεί καναδυο φορές ο Παπαδιαμάντης:

τα είχε μεριά, τα έκαμε φόρτωμα

Η εικόνα προέρχεται από το βάρος που σηκώνει κάποιος. Μεριά είναι από τη μια μπάντα, φόρτωμα είναι στις δυο.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 9, 2010)

Ούτε εγώ το βρίσκω στην αρχαία γραμματεία το κακό που ακολουθείται από άλλα μύρια. 

Η φράση when it rains it pours έχει, νομίζω, μια μικρή διαφορά από τις άλλες, καθώς δεν έχει αρνητική χροιά για τα μύρια που έπονται. Για την ακρίβεια έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον με θετική χροιά χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι για αρνητικά πράγματα λέγεται το when it rains, it pours.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 9, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Η φράση when it rains it pours έχει, νομίζω, μια μικρή διαφορά από τις άλλες, καθώς δεν έχει αρνητική χροιά για τα μύρια που έπονται. Για την ακρίβεια έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον με θετική χροιά χρησιμοποιείται.



Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για τα δύο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2010)

[προειδοποίηση για μαγάρισμα νήματος]Νομίζω ότι όχι αποκλειστικά με θετική χροιά.[/προειδοποίηση για μαγάρισμα νήματος]


----------



## pidyo (Jun 9, 2010)

Όσο για το αρχαίο (ή γιαλαντζί αρχαίο), το πιο κοντινό χωρίο που μπορώ να βρω είναι στον Οιδίποδα Τύραννο (469-72), όταν ο ένοπλος και απειλητικός Απόλλωνας προηγείται, κι οι αλάνθαστες Κήρες _έπονται_.


----------

